# Lots of Snow in WV



## jsites (Feb 7, 2010)

Okay its official...the horses like the snow way better than I do. After being stalled for the big storm all the horses were ready to run and strut their stuff.

This is my husbands riding horse "Big Brown" He was having a blast running through the snow banks.












Now the minis were not busting snow bank....they got hung up in the unplowed snow.






They did enjoy running in the paths my husband plowed with the backhoe and tractor.






We also plowed an area for the deer and feed them corn.






Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 7, 2010)

wow

great photos. Alot of snow very pretty.


----------



## Reble (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh this one is just Fantastic, love the shot...


----------



## krissy3 (Feb 8, 2010)

pretty horses..If I could download on this forum I have some too, as we had over 9 meters last lear in the Swiss Alps.


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 8, 2010)

Beautiful photos! The deer is beautiful too.

Glad SOMEBODY likes the snow..... hehehehe

~Sandy


----------



## Sterling (Feb 8, 2010)

Great pics but that first photo is amazing!! You could use that for a card or calendar!


----------



## TyeeRanch (Feb 8, 2010)

That first pic definitely needs to be in a calendar!


----------



## wingnut (Feb 9, 2010)

Excellent shots!!!


----------



## fancyappy (Feb 9, 2010)

great photos..how sweet is that deer!


----------

